# Officially a shrimp addict =)



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yesterday, to my astonishment, I saw a tiny baby cherry red shrimp on an anubias leaf! I already know there were four pregnant females at that time and one of them molted leaving a few eggs behind along with the molt. I did not expect the shrimplets until another week or so. Right now there are four pregnant female shrimp and three of them is due really soon (I thought it was three too but apparently another female is pregnant after the count today). The shrimplets are so tiny and with the amount of moss in the tank, it's been really difficult to get an average number. The max I was able to count was five at one time and boy was it hard . Just wanted to share my joy


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Jason, that is soooooo cool... Congratulations. I can't wait to have babies. How tiny are they??? I suppose I better get some more moss or something for them to hide in huh - should I ever get any...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats on the new shrimp! Keep an eye on your filter intake if it isn't covered. Being a shrimp addict as you proclaim I already assume you read my experience with not having a filter cover on the intake (lots of shrimp the filter).

Keep us posted on how the other pregnant cherries produce! 

-John N.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

They're really...really....tiny . I just love moss because they're easy to keep in a planted tank and because the tank isn't a 'show' piece or anything like that, the moss simply sit there and grow food for the shrimps. The shrimplets also love the anubias leaf because I usually find one sitting there 

Edit for John's post: The filter is a ATI Hydro sponge filter so it should be shrimp safe


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine are about 2mm and white when hatched. They gain size and some color as they feed. Most of mine are in the plants but some climb on the tank sides and the older ones graze on the floor and plants like the adults. It is great to have a tank of breeding shrimp .


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You make me want to get even more different shrimp! It's fun when you are successful with breeding them. I've had success breeding a couple of different onces, but failed for whatever reason on some of the others. Hmm, maybe I'll take a look online and see where I can spend some money and maybe revisit my failures. Inspiration at it's best. Guess I should invest in sponge filters too. 

-John N.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Sponge filters are cheap, effective, efficient, and my some of the younger shrimps love to ride the current . Hopefully I'll be able to create a moss wall soon to get rid of some of the moss that's taking over the tank


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm always peering into my shrimp tanks at my shrimp and tiger shrimplets. I finally have a berried cherry so i'll get to see some cherry babies in a couple of weeks....I can't wait.  

Congrats on the little ones!:clap2:


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

If you've got the extra moss and the patience to setup a moss wall I say go for it! My cherry shrimp love my moss wall, it has added a whole new plane for them to crawl around on and disappear into... probably I will have more baby shrimp as a result... moss wall = good thing for shrimp... and it looks pretty cool too!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Shrimp&Snails - congrats on the upcoming shrimplets... 
raven_wilde - can you explain how to build a moss wall... What type of moss should I use? Where can I get some? I have some java moss, but not a ton, it doesn't seem to be growing for me, just peels off and gets stuck in my filter. I Love it in my nonfiltered tanks how it just hangs there...

Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

John N. said:


> You make me want to get even more different shrimp! It's fun when you are successful with breeding them. I've had success breeding a couple of different onces, but failed for whatever reason on some of the others. Hmm, maybe I'll take a look online and see where I can spend some money and maybe revisit my failures. Inspiration at it's best. Guess I should invest in sponge filters too.
> 
> -John N.


Lookig for more shrimp?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm always looking 

I still toying with DJK's idea of using a shelf rack for a couple of 10 gallon low tech setups. I'm always this close to purchasing a couple of 10s, but know that it might be a lot of work, and money. But one day soon I'l probably commit and purchase the shelving rack and fish tanks. 

-John N.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

For racks, this is the cheapest source I've found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5T-Heavy-Commer...ryZ71419QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

5 shelves measuring 72 inches high, 48 inches wide & 18 inches deep with 600 pounds per shelf

Total cost: $114 USD

Or this from Sam's club:

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=168602&pCatg=4730

Exact same specs as the above but the cost is $76.88 (you can buy it in the stores).


----------

